# Gotta love this net!



## Prinsloo007 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi folks! Karin and Tony here ... we recently moved aboard "Mayaluga" (Swahili - 'noun' for one who wanders off over the horizon and forgot to say how long he may be away") our Hans Christian 38T. After a laborious total and complete refit in Victoria BC she is now in bristol coastal cruising condition. The next 6 months will result in the obvious upgrades for offshore. Recently had her out in 60knots. "The only boat I would be on in such weather", said Karin. I agree!

Karin, the love of my life for the last 6 years, has taken sailing lessons, is organized, and learns fast. I have sailed about 10,000 miles offshore and skippered whale watching vessels about 40,000 miles. Still in the process of learning the ropes though .... it never ends!

Our plans include summer sailing in the Broughton Archipeligo, going south in August and wintering in La Paz, Mexico, then early 2017 off to Marquesas, Tuamotos, French Polynesia, Cook Islands, Tonga and Fiji; the latter will hopefully be our hurricane hole in a ground pit while we land tour NZ. Next season? Who knows? 

adventiabeforedementia.com


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to the group.

Congrats on completion of your refit. HC38s are nice boats.

Have fun on your travels.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I think it may be a mistake to use your email addy as your sign on... I wonder if the mods agree.
Still welcome to the insanity.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

SHNOOL said:


> I think it may be a mistake to use your email addy as your sign on... I wonder if the mods agree.
> Still welcome to the insanity.


As long as it isn't obscene, we really don't care. Not in the best interest of the member, of course, so we can change it if Karin/Tony tell us what user name to change it to.

New sailors in 60 knot winds? Oy.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

My apology, not saying can't be done, just invites spam like crazy.


----------



## Prinsloo007 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks DRFerron. I requested admin to change my username. Good observations all!
Cheers, Tony
adventiabeforedementia.com
navigato ergo sum


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks DRFerron. I requested admin to change my username. Good observations all!
> Cheers, Tony
> adventiabeforedementia.com
> navigato ergo sum


Let a mod know if the admin doesn't respond.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

DRFerron said:


> Let a mod know if the admin doesn't respond.


I already asked him via PM.. not sure why he didn't respond to me.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome to SN, Tony. Capt Len ex 3 Hour Sail


----------



## Prinsloo007 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Capt Len:

Was good sailing next to you last fall. "Mayaluga", dark blue Hans Christian Cutter.

Cheers, Tony (Anton) Roberts


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNut!


----------



## LLCoolDave (Sep 20, 2015)

Welcome aboard, beautiful boat.


----------



## Prinsloo007 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Capt Len:

Was good sailing next to you last fall. "Mayaluga, dark blue Hans Christian Cutter.

Cheers, Tony (Anton) Roberts


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

J'ambo, Mayaluga, habari za m'chana?


----------

